# The top 5 photographs you have taken!



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

What are the top 5 photographs you have personally taken?
It can be of anything, must be one you have taken tho!
Can be photoshopped etc...

I'll start with:

Local ambulance crash, i took this whilst p**sed on the way home from a night out.









My Mates R33 Skyline down the local coast road. Photoshopped effect.









His Skyline again...









Yellasei (new member on here) his Sei is MINT!  so i did a photoshoot for him









A local bridge in Southport which looks cool with its blue neons 









[excuse the low quality, i reduced the quality for the web]

I have more pics at http://adamkearsley.deviantart.com

Anyone else wish to share their top 5 pics???


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

heres mine but im a very ameteur photographer, just using my dads old sony DSLR thingy. Anywho, here are the pics
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.









my personal favourite would be number 3 of Michael Dunlop at the 2009 NW200


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Here would be my favourites:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

I generally consider all my stuff to be junk but if i had to pick my five favourites it would be these. Click the images for bigger versions.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I think i'll go with these 5. Still learning really.














































Phil


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's mine starting with the lovely Mrs NickTB!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

My 5 favorites after my first season with an SLR no particular order


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

most of these are very sweet indeed :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

heres my 5 but it changes all the time 
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

According to those who visit my 23hq, these are teh "best":














































Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe not my best but maybe my favourites. I have lots of others I like equally as much and maybe better quality. Here's a selection anyway.


West Loch Tarbet, Bonnie Scotland by Doog E, on Flickr


Stag duo by Doog E, on Flickr


Harvest in Invergordon, Ross-shire, Scotland by Doog E, on Flickr


squirrel by Doog E, on Flickr


mtn_dew by Doog E, on Flickr​


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> According to those who visit my 23hq, these are teh "best":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Bret, especially 1, 2 & 3!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

spitfire said:


> mtn_dew by Doog E, on Flickr[/CENTER]


Love this pic, i am properly addicted to this stuff


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Number 3 Bret :thumb: Stunning.

2&3 Mr. Spitfire, also stunning.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> Love this pic, i am properly addicted to this stuff


Thanks Vicky, my son's addicted too. 



Eddy said:


> Number 3 Bret :thumb: Stunning.
> 
> 2&3 Mr. Spitfire, also stunning.


Thankyou.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Awesome Bret, especially 1, 2 & 3!





Eddy said:


> Number 3 Bret :thumb: Stunning.
> 
> 2&3 Mr. Spitfire, also stunning.


Thanks. I'll be trying to re-do 3 as soon as the season re-starts. I know it's on a 2011 calendar...

Bret


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

One of my oldest pic, back in 2007



























Far from being the best graphically, but I love that sweet tiger's face


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I like no 2 AcN.:thumb:

The tiger looks like he's been chewing a Biro pen.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

spitfire said:


> I like no 2 AcN.:thumb:
> 
> The tiger looks like he's been chewing a Biro pen.


Thanks 

I don't know how the tiger managed to make that face because on other pics you wouldn't recognize him 
More fur than my cat, looks even softer, i want a white tiger at home and use his winter fur to make buffing microfibers... xD


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

First pic was taken on a Voiglander 35mm camera circ 1967, rest with a Canon G2.

As commented, my favourites will change with time.









Bristol Floods 1967 - not strictly my photo as I was assisting my father.









Britcar 500, under the stands at Silverstone.









Fairford Air Show









Grid for Alfa Race with two spectators









The stunning Lacko Slot, Sweden


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Like these Phil
Interesting take on the Angel



GIZTO29 said:


> Wheres this lake at Phil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

These are my 5 Fav .


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

A walk around the toon










500 yards from where some of the worst criminals in the country are housed










Out for a walk










Baby blue eyes










Have to include a photo of my other daughter










Not sure I've picked my best 5, but they're what I like at the minute.
I got my a230 last year and have enjoyed it, but I really need to put some time into this hobby.


----------

